# Sweet Baby Ray's



## smker (Mar 6, 2013)

this works well with pork and it has alittle heat to it    (mild)













98756560.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2013)

Haven't seen it until now, but I do like Sweet Baby Ray's. Usually buy mine at Sam's and they don't carry that flavor. But I'm sure one of the main grocery stores do. Next time I'm there I'll give it a test drive.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 6, 2013)

Tried that a couple of years ago and thought it was nasty, although I generally like SBR's products.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 6, 2013)

X2. I like raspberries and I like chipotle, but the way SBR brings it together does not agree with my taste buds. Same with Au Gratin potatoes, love cheese and love potatoes but can't stand Au Gratin.


----------



## smker (Mar 6, 2013)

i go to home dept for the 1 gal bottles but they keep a selection on hand with the smaller bottles.

that happens,  not everyone likes the same flavor,


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

smker said:


> i go to home dept for the 1 gal bottles but they keep a selection on hand with the smaller bottles.
> 
> that happens,  not everyone likes the same flavor,


i hope you mean restaurant depot


----------



## smker (Mar 6, 2013)

no kidding on that one,    manards  also has it in all sizes


----------



## smker (Mar 7, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> X2. I like raspberries and I like chipotle, but the way SBR brings it together does not agree with my taste buds. Same with Au Gratin potatoes, love cheese and love potatoes but can't stand Au Gratin.


i agree on that,  to me Au Gratin potatoes are almost flavorless,  the cheese is what makes or breaks this side dish. when i make it from the box i either use alittle of the cheese or pitch it,  then  measure the amount of the cheese giving with the box and replace it with with a cheddar cheese powder and go by the instructions on the box,  its the same as the kraft mac and cheese sauce ,   i take that back and should of said the same as kraft's mac and cheese sauce they used to make 10 or so yrs ago when it was really good now its almost white and probly less then 50% and the rest is all fillers













20136066.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 7, 2013






heres one you might like better alittle heat and sweet













46063372.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## smker (Mar 8, 2013)

another good one













43432235.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 8, 2013






when i need to thin out the SBR original or the honey,  well any of them i guess,    is the original cookies  BBQ sauce,   its abit thin but i love that unique flavor













97829150.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## blowfishbbq (Mar 8, 2013)

The original is a nice sauce to doctor up.


----------

